# NEW #1 Poster



## schielrn (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like Norie has been taken over and rather quickly I might add.  I didn't even see this coming:





It's going to take quite some time to catch up to that.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 15, 2009)

The bugg3r knocked me down to page 3 of the members list when sorted by post count.  No matter, I've crawled my way back to page 2!


----------



## RoryA (Dec 15, 2009)

It's sad, really, but Richard's OzGrid avatar still makes me laugh...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 15, 2009)

Classic!  Even has a strking resemblance don't you think?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 15, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Classic! Even has a strking resemblance don't you think?


 
What was that Mr-on-page-3-of-the-count-list?


----------



## RoryA (Dec 15, 2009)

Nicely done! Good names, too.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 15, 2009)

Abusing your powers again eh Schollar 

Right, no more xmas present for you, will keep it for myself!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 15, 2009)

I was going to delete them from the member list, but now i think I'll leave them up a while longer!

Just nobody tell Tracy...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 15, 2009)

*Traaaaaaaaaaacy.......*


----------



## starl (Dec 15, 2009)

We've already maxed out his titles.. can't find a better descriptive pic than that.. not sure what to do.. suggestions?


----------



## RoryA (Dec 15, 2009)

Perhaps we could have a poll to find him a new user name?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 15, 2009)

starl said:


> We've already maxed out his titles.. can't find a better descriptive pic than that.. not sure what to do.. suggestions?


 
Oi! Less of that please!  I am a valued and useful member of the moderating team...


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Dec 16, 2009)

Well well, I never realised there was that function till I saw this thread. I'm amazed I can be found as early as on page 11 - beating Mr Excel himself by 3 places - but then again qantity ain't quality and past performance is not to be taken as an indicator of future performance


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 16, 2009)

rorya said:


> Perhaps we could have a poll to find him a new user name?


 
I have plenty of suggestions, none of which can be mentioned here!


----------



## RoryA (Dec 16, 2009)

Based on his avatar, I was thinking "DickHeadless"...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 16, 2009)

rorya said:


> Based on his avatar, I was thinking "DickHeadless"...


 
Waaaaaaaaaa ha ha ha ha!!!!  That is brilliant!


----------



## schielrn (Dec 16, 2009)

yytsunamiyy said:


> Well well, I never realised there was that function till I saw this thread. I'm amazed I can be found as early as on page 11 - beating Mr Excel himself by 3 places - but then again qantity ain't quality and past performance is not to be taken as an indicator of future performance


Yes, I was always waiting for the day to crack to top 50. And I am finally at 45. Maybe someday I will be on page 1.  When I change it to show 50 members on a page I am on page 1.  But TexasALynn, Xenou and Domski keep pushing me down. There were many days where I would pass them and then they would pass me right back. Now with Dom, since he is in Leeds it seems I come into work and he has passed me and when I leave work I pass him.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 16, 2009)

A dream come true ! I'm a page 3 boy at last !

(this is probably only relevant to people in the UK, slightly NSFW reference)


----------



## texasalynn (Dec 16, 2009)

And where did that poster come from?  Have we checked him out?  Really 1m?  Oui I must be showing my green horns.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 16, 2009)

We must have scared him off...


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm on the first page of the members list. Does that count for anything?


----------



## schielrn (Dec 17, 2009)

#NAME? said:


> I'm on the first page of the members list. Does that count for anything?


hmmm... Maybe I should look into a name change.

And BTW, I like how quickly your location changed from Steeler Nation to Penguin Nation.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 18, 2009)

Gotta go with the hot hand!


----------

